# NY Botanical Gardens - Orchid Show



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

To any NY Metro folks that are interested... I ran across a Living Social deal for the orchid show at NYBG.

https://www.livingsocial.com/events/1071851-ticket-to-the-orchid-show-key-west-contemporary?index=1


----------

